# [SOLVED] NetworkManager started, but inactive

## DevOne

Hi all,

it's been a long since my wlan doesn't work anymore showing that message at startup

and stopping connect to wlan (wifi with and without security option).

I have search for that, finding something, but without success; I have also used the gentoo NetworkManager guide http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager!

I have a broadcom and using broadcom-sta drivers (wl module)

What Do I have to do?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste

ifconfig | wgetpaste

ls -l /etc/init.d | wgetpaste

rc-update show
```

 post url's returned

----------

## DevOne

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge wgetpaste
> 
> ...

 

http://bpaste.net/show/258147/

http://bpaste.net/show/258148/

http://bpaste.net/show/258149/

http://bpaste.net/show/258155/

Thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

looks good except wpa_supplicant is in the default run level

suggest 

```
rc-update del wpa_supplicant default
```

 unplug the wired connection, and reboot.

After reboot, reconfigure networkmanager preferably using a GUI client

----------

## DevOne

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> looks good except wpa_supplicant is in the default run level
> 
> suggest 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks a lot..it works very well again!!!

It is strange since I tried to remove wpa_supplicant from starting

Anyway thanks   :Laughing: 

----------

## DONAHUE

wpa_supplicant once started is hard to kill;  a second instance will not start, the running instance will not subordinate or transfer

networkmanager favors wired connections

----------

